# good saltwater fly reel for reds?



## Saltfisher (Mar 26, 2009)

I have just gotten into fly fishing this year for bass and bream, and I have learned how to tie a couple basic flies for those. and i would like to try out some fly fishin for reds/specks and wasn't wanting to spend that much money yet. i have a 6 weight rod with a white river reel, that says not to use in saltwater...but do you think i could use the 6wt rod and just getta reel? or is that not heavy enough? also, what reel would you suggest and any good websites to view them would be nice. im lookin for somethin that'll cost me under $100 if possible. thanks


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Avery Couture (6/7/2009)*I have just gotten into fly fishing this year for bass and bream, and I have learned how to tie a couple basic flies for those. and i would like to try out some fly fishin for reds/specks and wasn't wanting to spend that much money yet. i have a 6 weight rod with a white river reel, that says not to use in saltwater...but do you think i could use the 6wt rod and just getta reel? or is that not heavy enough? also, what reel would you suggest and any good websites to view them would be nice. im lookin for somethin that'll cost me under $100 if possible. thanks


8wt for Reds up to around 10# but a 30#er might require a 10wt. Check out E Bay, I've seen some good deals on rods, reels and combos.


----------



## Travis Gill (Oct 6, 2007)

> *Tuna Man (6/7/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *Avery Couture (6/7/2009)*I have just gotten into fly fishing this year for bass and bream, and I have learned how to tie a couple basic flies for those. and i would like to try out some fly fishin for reds/specks and wasn't wanting to spend that much money yet. i have a 6 weight rod with a white river reel, that says not to use in saltwater...but do you think i could use the 6wt rod and just getta reel? or is that not heavy enough? also, what reel would you suggest and any good websites to view them would be nice. im lookin for somethin that'll cost me under $100 if possible. thanks
> ...


Ive caught a ton of big bull reds on my 8wt


----------



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

I'd say an 8 weight would be ideal, buta 6 weightwouldn't be bad if it was calm enough. I've been using an 8 and 12 weight for a while in salt water, and I just got a 5 weight and love that little rod!I'm taking it on a colorado trip, but I don't know if I'll be able to resist taking it out on the flats.


----------



## Saltfisher (Mar 26, 2009)

do yall use special fly line or anythin for the saltwater? or can I just put a stronger leader/tipper on my one I use for bass?


----------



## Travis Gill (Oct 6, 2007)

I like an intermidiate line for most types of fishing


----------

